# Stripped Truss Rod NUT



## Pedrojoca (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey there! My truss rod nut is stripped, i've probably been using the wrong size wrench the whole time. I've ordered some tapered wrenches from stewmac which are told to be able to rotate the nut. It's a ESP-LTD EX 401 dx, the truss rod is a double action (i think every esp is) my only doubt is whether i'll order a replacement nut or not. I don't know if the nut will actually be removeable. Any insight? If it ISN'T removeable, will it be a problem to just start using the tapered wrench from now on?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2012)

Replacing the nut is very easy, just back it on out with the tapered wrenches and get a hardened steel replacement from a local hardware store. Just be sure to find something with the proper threading.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jun 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Replacing the nut is very easy, just back it on out with the tapered wrenches and get a hardened steel replacement from a local hardware store. Just be sure to find something with the proper threading.



wait, really? ahahahha i love you max seriously. I've been searching for DAYS and literally nobody gives me a nearly good answer. Just one more question, the keys i "used" to strip it were 4mm, from a rough measurement, i'm thinking about getting this one Truss Rod Nut, 5/32" Broached, 9/32" Diameter x 7/8" Long

as 5/32" is 3.9mm, it's pretty close. But they don't mention thread size, would this be a standard size. an alternative is this one from stewmac, but the insert is way smaller STEWMAC.COM : Fender-style Bullet Truss Rod Nut


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't really seen a "standard" for truss rod nuts, especially on import guitars. Though, if it measures up, by all means.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jun 13, 2012)

What makes me wonder which one to order is just the thread size, which i don't really know how i'll measure.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2012)

The amount of room in the channel, as well as how much threading you need to properly adjust the neck matters as well. Get the closest to the old one as you can.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jun 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The amount of room in the channel, as well as how much threading you need to properly adjust the neck matters as well. Get the closest to the old one as you can.



it seems the be the one from warmoth, but i think i'll order two sizes just because. Thanks max, you've been truly awesome as always


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jun 16, 2012)

One more thing, the truss rod really is double action, by "unscrewing" the nut, wouldn't the
truss just bend the other way, instead of unscrewing the actual nut? Can i just unscrew the nut is a double action?


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thinking that! All the double action truss rod I have seen have the allan key nut welded to the threaded rod. With that in mind I'm pretty sure you couldn't just replace the nut.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jun 16, 2012)

Can anyone please confirm this?


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 16, 2012)

I think if yours is of the welded on nut variety you will have a difficult task fixing it. If you can get the neck dead straight to take any tension/compression off the rod and then remove any adjustment on the rod with the stewmac tapered allen key you ordered you might be able to pull the rod straight out with some long nose pliers and a mighty grip! How you get the neck straight is up to you but you could clamp the neck with the fretboard side against a straight length of wood.

Or you could steam the fretboard off and replace the rod that way.

Or if your tapered allen key is working fine (if you've tried it) then perhaps stick with that.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jun 16, 2012)

most guitar companies weld them, esp is said to use these inserts: http://www.espguitars.co.jp/original/images/banner/top_biflex.jpg

i really do not want to do any major surgery (fretboard removal, etc..) so if the tapered wrench doesn't work, i think i'll weld a STRONG hex portion to the stripped nut and use it to adjust.


----------



## crazygtr (Jun 18, 2012)

Pedrojoca said:


> Can anyone please confirm this?


Bad news are that if it's a double action rod, you won't be able to remove the nut.
Good news are that D/A rods sit on a straight chanel and you may be able to remove it and replace without taking the fretboard off.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jun 19, 2012)

crazygtr said:


> Bad news are that if it's a double action rod, you won't be able to remove the nut.
> Good news are that D/A rods sit on a straight chanel and you may be able to remove it and replace without taking the fretboard off.



but, doesn't it have an anchor on the other side?


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 19, 2012)

Depends on manufacturer. All the build threads though that I have seen there is no anchor at the other end. Mine doesn't. It won't fall out but it should pull out with a bit of force.


----------



## Linny (Jun 19, 2012)

If its a dual action rod with allen key adjustment you *cannot* remove the nut.


----------

